# Lost canoe in Westwater



## Fuzzie (Jan 23, 2009)

We saw that canoe. At least I think we are talking about the same canoe. Are you the same group that was having the trouble with the wind up in Blackrocks?We camped on Oct 4th in Westwater at the new campground, Folly. The next morning all the sudden a canoe was floating in the eddy across the river. While we were rigging another raft came down and pulled the canoe well up out of the water. They said that someone had asked them to do that, should they see the canoe. Not sure if the ranger asked them to do that or just someone else? It seems to me that someone headed downstream could easily go past without seeing it. Perhaps it is still there?


----------



## KatYoung (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks Fuzzy! The Rangers said they located it, tied it up. But when they went to retrieve it it was gone. So hopefully some kind and generous rafter got it to safely and will be calling soon. Thanks for your post


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

